
Boom, OCaml 4.03.0 released, Get it now on opam - e_d_g_a_r
https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/caml-list/2016-04/msg00075.html
======
hxegon
If you're wondering what flambda is:
[https://blogs.janestreet.com/flambda/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/flambda/)

